# how to set up rocks for malawi's in a 90 gallon



## roffels (Jul 27, 2010)

hey just wondering what would be my best bet to set up rocks in my malawi 90 gallon .... set them against the back of the tank or in the middle ??? or what share ideas or pictures!!

thanks guys


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

The answer depends a little on what you're trying to achieve; I try not to lean rocks against the glass so I can fit a scraper between the rocks and glass to remove algae. Having said that, it's unlikely you'll be scraping algae from the _back_ of your tank - especially if it's painted.

I would certainly recommend placing the bottom rocks before you add substrate. If they're resting on the tank bottom (or egg crate/light diffuser) then no amount of digging will cause them to shift.

It might be a good idea to mark out an area on your floor that's 48x18 inches and practice a few arrangements. If you find one you like, take a photo and recreate in your tank.

Mbuna do well with lots of hiding spots and breaks in the sightline; caves, overhangs, cervices & tunnels. Piles of river rock look nice but often don't have enough usable hiding spots - and a dominant male can easily claim a whole pile if he can see the whole thing. Big rocks allow them to forget that there's more territory on the other side.
The lake looks like this:








But that's hard to replicate with even basketball-sized rocks.

You can see in "my tanks" that I used limestone in my smallish 38 gallon. The roughness of the rock's surface allowed me to stack them fairly high without worrying about slippage.

Hope that helps,

kevin


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

mine is piled away from the glass, so I can vac all around


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

I also keep my rock work centered down the length of the tank to allow for cleaning all around. The best method I've heard when placing them is to make them look as though they fell there.


----------



## roffels (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks guys well i dont know where to get some rocks from ... so far i have found a rock pile (the ones the farmers leave in the corner of the field) but im not sure what shape i should be looking for.... is there some where i can buy them for cheap?... where did you guys get yours?


----------



## Roorcichlid (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## alanvickiuk (Jun 14, 2009)

mine is right accross the back just dumped in to get a more natural feel


















:thumb:


----------



## roffels (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks for posting the pics guys im going to get my rock right now then lay down the sand and im ready to fill woot woot!! :thumb: :dancing:


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

This is how I have mine set up I tried my best to imitate the lake but like it was said above it is hard to do so even with basketball sized rocks so mine is scaled down a bit. And to answer your other question I found my rocks in the mountains when I took a trip to a spot where GA,TN,NC,AL and SC broader lines meet.


----------



## alanvickiuk (Jun 14, 2009)

i love that set up

that huge rock at the back looks ace


----------



## roffels (Jul 27, 2010)

it does look truly awesome that must be a 200 pound rock! how many people it take to heave that sucker in the back of the car? i just got 3 wagon fulls of rocks so im gunna wash em and start to pile em .... gunna see if i can bug me mom enough to let me use her dishwasher lol i heard it works really well with just water no soap.... other then that any other way to do it?

here the pile i got dont know if it will be enough but its a start!

http://i716.photobucket.com/albums/ww16 ... rukkas.jpg

sorry still cant figure why i cant post picture?!


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments and yes it is very heavy but I collected it my self and put it in the tank my self haha! Until you guys commented I was starting to think the set up was **** bc apparently some guy on the "rate the tank above you" who seems to have a mediocre SA tank thinks it only deserves a 6 and with out the big rock a 7.5 haha


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

GotCichlids? said:


> Thanks for the kind comments and yes it is very heavy but I collected it my self and put it in the tank my self haha! Until you guys commented I was starting to think the set up was #%$& bc apparently some guy on the "rate the tank above you" who seems to have a mediocre SA tank thinks it only deserves a 6 and with out the big rock a 7.5 haha


I like the redo. You get a ten for being ballsy enough to even try putting that monster in there. Looks good Bro!!

I'm getting ready for a trip to the landscaping place to get rocks for the 75 gallon I am working on. I plan on stacking them down the center. Won't know the configuration till I pick my rocks.


----------



## csaxe21 (Jun 7, 2009)

I thought I'd show you my tank since your rocks look pretty similar to mine. I found mine under a bridge by the water. I think you'll be needing quite a bit more to fill a 90 gallon though :thumb:.

I've never used the dishwasher, so if you can't or it doesn't do the job, heres what I did.
- Hose down and scrub each rock
- Put rocks in rubbermaid container filled with water and add bleach. Cover it up and leave it for a day.
- Dump it and refill it but add de-chlorinator chemicals. I overdosed. Leave it for a day.
- Dump it and hose them down and scrub if you have to.

If they still smell of bleach, rinse, add more de-chlorinator and let it sit some more.










Sorry about the nursery, the fry are going into their new tank any day now, just getting it up and running :fish:.

Also, I think it's definitely better to stack them against the back. It adds support and lets you go higher. An egg crate is always also a good idea.


----------



## roffels (Jul 27, 2010)

ok guys and gals 3 hours and a soak the rocks are clean and in the tank! (dont worry i have egg crate down and i put the rocks on and then i put the sand around) and its all set up and filling now woot woot


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

pics please!!


----------



## roffels (Jul 27, 2010)

i will! but water is cloudy so gotta wait till everything settles ..... i think i am gunna get more rock tho so you guys are gunna have to wait


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

ok cool while you are waiting check out my thread I just made on my make over in this same section!


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

alanvickiuk said:


> mine is right accross the back just dumped in to get a more natural feel


I really like this setup. I like rocks that I can move with one hand, so it's easier for cleaning. I just replaced the gravel in mine with finer stuff that's more of a single tone. Really liking the look so now have to go on the hunt for rocks more like yours in shape and one tonal range to rescape mine.


----------



## alanvickiuk (Jun 14, 2009)

thank you 

the rocks im using is just standard granite they cost me Ã‚Â£27 for the whole lot from a paving / landscaping place 

look forward to seeing some pics when yours is done :thumb:


----------



## roffels (Jul 27, 2010)

ok guys here it is!!!! dont be to harsh but criticism is allowed 










ARGGG someone tell me how to post a picture cuz it never works!!!!!!!!

I didnt put it all away across the back because i wanted to put something there but i dont know what and my mom and sister thinks it looks better but i think i want to finish it across the back..... the only reason i haven't yet is because i really really really dont feel like scrubbing rocks again lol
but go ahead and please comment

Thanks guys

(ps im siphoning the sand right now because it has that gray layer on top so dont look at the sand  )


----------



## roffels (Jul 27, 2010)

oh also im building a canopy for the top and yes i am going to be doing a black back ground


----------



## csaxe21 (Jun 7, 2009)

It's HIDEOUS! :lol: No, but actually it's very very nice looking. I definitely agree that you should finish the whole back, it'll look much more complete :thumb:.

And I'm sure that canopy will be a nice touch too 

Oh, and to post the picture, on photobucket, on the side there's an IMG code, just copy and paste that.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Here's your pic  I think that you could break it up some. Maybe on either side of the tank but that's just my opinion. It looks good and natural like that though! here is a pic of my redo


----------



## csaxe21 (Jun 7, 2009)

looks like I beat you to it gotcichlids :lol:


----------



## roffels (Jul 27, 2010)

lol thanks guys ....gotcichlids i think you could break it up on the sides but thats just my opinion LOL other then that your tank looks great :thumb: .. i think im gunna not break it up tho because i put alot of nooks and caves for them to go into ... but im for sure going to finish the end ... ugh im just soooo sore lol i got this tank set up in 4 days im sooooooooo sooooore lol :lol:










look it still dosnt work lol


----------



## csaxe21 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hmm thats weird. 
I don't know if you saw the picture of my tank that I posted, but it looks like our tanks are going to be pretty similar looking. Except for the size of course :thumb:


----------



## roffels (Jul 27, 2010)

i did see the tank :thumb: :thumb: looks good ... yah just got the rocks for my tank holy F*** its hot outside ... come on i live in ontario why is it soo HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! feels like 36C here or 97F ... omg ... any ways that was fun lol .... gunna cool down then clean them rocks !


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

yeah the more I look at your tank I take that back I think that if you cont the rocks to the other side like you plan to it would look better!


----------



## roffels (Jul 27, 2010)

oh and btw there is water in the tank lol nice and clear  just wanted to put that out there lol


----------



## Chess46 (Aug 9, 2010)

Where is everyone getting that pretty white sand? I have seen it at the LFS but they charge a ton of money for a little bag.


----------



## roffels (Jul 27, 2010)

pool filter sand or sand blasting sand ... pool filter sand can be bought at a local pool & spa store for about 8.50 for a 50 pound bag and sand blasting can be a local rona,home hardware, TSC, lowes ect ect for about 7.50 for a 50 pound bag ... but take in to consideration that i am from canada


----------



## Chess46 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you! That helps alot. At least I know where to start. I am going to be redoing my tank very soon.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

I got my sand at Home Depot 3.98 USD for a 60lbs bag  but back to this thread haha the water does look great in the tank at first look I was thinking it was not filled :/ it is filled right :lol: :-? :-?


----------



## roffels (Jul 27, 2010)

lol ya the tank is full in the pic rofl .... i have the rocks in the tank so the rock wall is finished  looks great will have pics up soon! (tomorrow)


----------



## roffels (Jul 27, 2010)

ok guys!!!!!!!!! so i got the rock wall done AND i did a black background for it today also got a new light bulb for it so the light is alot brighter BUT its only a 36" strip light i want to get a 48" or 2 24" strip lights ... ANYWAYS here is the pic !










enjoy


----------



## roffels (Jul 27, 2010)

oh ps I CANT POST PICTURE WHY WHY!!!!!!!!!!!! lol grrr


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

Oxylic acid with about 10% muratic acid added is good for cleaning off iron stains and other light mineral deposits from rocks.

Old school hardware stores carry it and know of it as 'wood bleach'.

A lot of care has to be taken in making sure the oxylic and muratic is neutralized and clear of the stone after it has been scrubbed.

The best way to do that is an immediate baking soda bath after scrubbing.

Wear chemical gloves during the entire process and do not do it indoors..

You would be surprised how amazing most common rocks can look after they have been cleaned of iron and other mineral stains.


----------



## roffels (Jul 27, 2010)

AC thanks for the info but the reason i put those rocks in there is because i liked em like that :thumb:


----------



## csaxe21 (Jun 7, 2009)

nice job :thumb:


----------



## roffels (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks wish i could get a better picture but i cant find the right setting on my camera to take a good one ... any help with this?


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Looks good I would like to see a closer pic and pics from the sides to see how extensive the rock work is! Good job though!


----------



## roffels (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumb: will get to those tomorrow until then ... SLEEP!


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

roffels said:


> AC thanks for the info but the reason i put those rocks in there is because i liked em like that :thumb:


No biggy.

Someone else may use that information in the future.

Especially if they are picking up rocks with a high quartz content or straight quartz.


----------



## roffels (Jul 27, 2010)

no prob AC ... but what would high quartz or straight quartz do to the water? ... so far there is no change in anything in the water after putting the rocks in the tank


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

Quartz should do nothing to the water.


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

rock work from my 225 gal.


----------



## sgwn73 (Jan 1, 2010)

My 150 with about 200 lbs of lace and Texas holey










Same rock....only 100 plus pounds in my 90


----------

